# Il caso JAx + Fedez



## Brain84 (2 Giugno 2016)

Vorrei portare qua sul forum una mia riflessione rispetto a "vorrei ma non posto" il signolo di JAX e Fedez che in 3 settimane è arrivato a 27mln di visualizzazioni su YouTube.
Ok la canzone può piacere o non piacere, personalmente alla fine, preso atto che prenda spunto abbondantemente da hymn for the weekend sia musicalmente che come tipo di video musicale, la trovo una canzone piacevole e con un minimo di contenuto, adatta al tormentone estivo.

Ma vorrei soffermarmi sull'aspetto imprenditoriale del fenomeno Ax+Fedez che secondo me viene da lontano.
Nel 2013 i due si creano la loro etichetta ovvero Newtopia dove fanno da produttori ad una serie di ragazzi.
Da qui secondo me parte l'idea di unire, a seguito di un percorso comunque da solisti molto fortunato, entrambi i cantanti.
Algida e vari product placement presenti del video, hanno fatto da traino mediatico completando così l'opera di martellamento.

Secondo me a livello imprenditoriale questo è un capolavoro discografico che ha portato parecchi soldi in tasca. Può piacere o meno ma secondo me hanno fatto centro per l'ennesima volta.

Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## martinmilan (2 Giugno 2016)

Chissenefrega se hanno fatto i soldi...per me J ax è morto dal momento in cui gira con quell'altro coso..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (2 Giugno 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Vorrei portare qua sul forum una mia riflessione rispetto a "vorrei ma non posto" il signolo di JAX e Fedez che in 3 settimane è arrivato a 27mln di visualizzazioni su YouTube.
> Ok la canzone può piacere o non piacere, personalmente alla fine, preso atto che prenda spunto abbondantemente da hymn for the weekend sia musicalmente che come tipo di video musicale, la trovo una canzone piacevole e con un minimo di contenuto, adatta al tormentone estivo.
> 
> Ma vorrei soffermarmi sull'aspetto imprenditoriale del fenomeno Ax+Fedez che secondo me viene da lontano.
> ...



Beh allora Justin Bieber è il nuovo Bill Gates. 

Vogliamo parlare di PSY?


----------



## Brain84 (2 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Beh allora Justin Bieber è il nuovo Bill Gates.
> 
> Vogliamo parlare di PSY?



È molto più facile portare questo all'estero, ma è molto più complicato farlo in Italia, fidati


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

Hai detto tu tu. Avranno fatto una barca di soldi.



martinmilan ha scritto:


> Chissenefrega se hanno fatto i soldi...per me J ax è morto dal momento in cui gira con quell'altro coso..



Beh non è prima fosse sto genio eh...


----------



## .Nitro (2 Giugno 2016)

In Italia è pieno di fenomeni da baracconi che fanno visualizzazioni,ai tempi Fedez le comprava.

Roma-Bangkok ne ha 112 milioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

Devo veramente dire la mia in merito ? Essendo il mio lavoro non posso solo che togliermi il cappello davanti a 2 amici .


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Do la mia opinione: immondizia


----------



## Hammer (3 Giugno 2016)

JAx non ha più diritto di parola musicale da almeno una decina d'anni. Qualità sottozero. Come ha scritto qualcuno, immondizia


----------



## juventino (3 Giugno 2016)

Mi spiace, ma non riuscirò mai a provare qualcosa di diverso dal disprezzo per questi due cosi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Hai detto tu tu. Avranno fatto una barca di soldi.
> 
> 
> 
> Beh non è prima fosse sto genio eh...



a me piacevano gli articolo, poi da quando si è staccato è andato sempre a peggiorare


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Do la mia opinione: immondizia



esatto


----------



## Nicco (5 Giugno 2016)

Se la musica è solo marketing e denaro tanto di cappello a loro.

La vera musica si ascolta ormai solo nei locali o su spotify con 300 follower o poco più e io dico che fa bene a starsene lì nascosta, accessibile solo a chi realmente la desidera, per tutto il resto c'è il trash che passano in radio/tv/internet.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Giugno 2016)

immondizia, due cacchette che giocano a fare i politologi rivoluzionari


----------



## Jaqen (5 Giugno 2016)

A me gli articolo 31 piacevano, ora hanno deciso di fare i milioni. Ci sta, scelte loro


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

Non capisco quale sia il problema ... Non vi piace non ascoltatelo , se hanno fatto una scelta " professionale " un motivo ci sarà pure .

Se un prodotto vi piace lo ascoltate , se non vi piace non fate play .


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco quale sia il problema ... Non vi piace non ascoltatelo , se hanno fatto una scelta " professionale " un motivo ci sarà pure .
> 
> Se un prodotto vi piace lo ascoltate , se non vi piace non fate play .


Non è così, bisogna combattere questi cancri


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non è così, bisogna combattere questi cancri



Si , lo dici a uno che ascolta death metal a casa sua ma che pubblicamente fa musica 1trilione di volte più commerciale ... Se vuoi fare il musicista di lavoro esistono regole commerciali ... Se vuoi farlo per passione e non guadagnarci nulla puoi tranquillamente suonare tutto il " metal " che vuoi .


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco quale sia il problema ... Non vi piace non ascoltatelo , se hanno fatto una scelta " professionale " un motivo ci sarà pure .
> 
> Se un prodotto vi piace lo ascoltate , se non vi piace non fate play .



Ma infatti io ho dato un parere solo perché qui c'è una discussione in merito..se potevano rispondere solo quelli che volevano complimentarsi con loro bisognava indicarlo nel primo post..


----------



## Il Genio (6 Giugno 2016)

Io penso che se avessi un proiettile solo e dovessi scegliere, beh... li metterei uno dietro l'altro


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io ho dato un parere solo perché qui c'è una discussione in merito..se potevano rispondere solo quelli che volevano complimentarsi con loro bisognava indicarlo nel primo post..



ma dai , ci mancherebbe .. la mia risposta è stata cosi veemente perché è un discorso che mi " tocca " personalmente .. se un prodotto non piace basta non guardarlo o non sentirlo .. 

a criticare sono capaci tutti ma ( esempio ) fai tu un disco come Fedez .. scirvi musica e testi poi ne riparliamo .


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (7 Giugno 2016)

Gli stimo come persone ma non come artisti anche se non gli biasimo. Hanno rinunciato a fare musica decente per rincorrere il denaro.

J-Ax degli articolo era tanta roba, cosi come fedez prima di entrare nelle major (come tanti altri della scena rap italiana)


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (7 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma dai , ci mancherebbe .. la mia risposta è stata cosi veemente perché è un discorso che mi " tocca " personalmente .. se un prodotto non piace basta non guardarlo o non sentirlo ..
> 
> a criticare sono capaci tutti ma ( esempio ) fai tu un disco come Fedez .. scirvi musica e testi poi ne riparliamo .



scusa l'ignoranza, ma che mestiere fai?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2016)

DeJongFrimpong ha scritto:


> scusa l'ignoranza, ma che mestiere fai?



Preferisco sorvolare sulla domanda ... mi capirai . 



DeJongFrimpong ha scritto:


> Gli stimo come persone ma non come artisti anche se non gli biasimo. Hanno rinunciato a fare musica decente per rincorrere il denaro.
> 
> J-Ax degli articolo era tanta roba, cosi come fedez prima di entrare nelle major (come tanti altri della scena rap italiana)



La gente deve capire che il J-AX degli articolo non esiste più e non esisterebbe neanche un mercato per quel tipo di J-AX . 
I ragazzini di adesso si ascoltano " Squalo " di Guè .. ma l'avete sentita ? dai ragazzi a scimmiottare i rapper americani sono capaci tutti ma a farlo con QUALITÀ' sono veramente in pochi a farlo .

La qualità è quella cosa che ( oltre a mancare nel milan  ) manca a tutta la musica di oggi... ma deriva da scelte commerciali.. perchè io devo distribuire " perle " se tanto gli mi ascolta preferisce ascoltare musica di bassa qualità ? 

io produco , canto e faccio musica per chi ? per me o per la gente ? ovviamente per me.. ma chi compra i miei dischi ? la gente .. e quindi capire che devi fare musica che piace alla gente . 

non si scappa , se non vendi e non mi porti gente io non ti produco . 

Se invece sei un artista affermato e te ne freghi dei soldi perchè li hai gia fatti allora ti puoi permettere di fare quello che vuoi .. ma è un discorso che tocca 10 artisti in tutto il panorama italiano.


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (7 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Preferisco sorvolare sulla domanda ... mi capirai .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso che questo sia dovuto all'attuale cultura di massa...i ragazzini preferiscono ascoltare ***** commerciale che cose di qualitá, cosa che forse 20 anni fa era diversa da adesso...te hai citato gue che è emblematico in questo senso...agli albori della carriera coi dogo ha fatto un album che è tra i migliori album hip hop mai fatti di sempre in Italia "Mi fist" (forse il migliore) e i primi due delle major "vile denaro" e "penna capitale" molto molto buoni senza aver avuto alcun riconoscimento, mentre con l'ultimo "Vero" che obbiettivamente fa ****** ed è privo di contenuti ha fatto il platino.


----------

